# Favourite Beans



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm sure this has been done before but people's favourites may have evolved. What is your favourite coffee bean? Why? Can you describe the taste? I think this would help n00bs to decide which bean they would like to try from the start. Thinking back to when I started (yes not that long ago; I must be respectful of my elders) the array of beans seemed to be endless and I just didn't know where to start.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

started on guat's, around the block now back to guat's antiguas, great body with the caramel bomb,


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

For me, any coffee that challenges what I thought coffee could taste like is a plus. It's been talked about forever, but Foundry's Rocko Mountain is probably my favourite ever... The sweetness I got from it is thus far unrivalled. In terms of region, I have no real preference - had lots of great Central American's from HasBean


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Around 8 years ago I got some Malawi Geisha from Hasbean and it really blew me away. In milk it had this amazing caramel flavour as if it had that awful syrup added but because it was natural it made it just right if that makes any sense. I've since tried other Malawi geisha's from other roasters and none have matched up unfortunately due to being over roasted ( one from coffee compass was very dark and not sympathetic to the bean for my taste ).

As yerbamate170 says, I think part of what made it so great was it was the first coffee that ever challenged my perceptions of what coffee could taste like. Before that I'd bought a lot of my coffee from Whittards and although a lot of what they sold at the time was fine as they were a lot better at what they did in those days, most of it had a generic coffee taste.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I vary quite a bit, and tend to be a bit of a deal whore, I go for whats on offer as a means of trying new things out, but tend to stick with "Rave, Hasbean, Clifton and Smokey Barn". Right now my favourite go-to blend is the Clifton EQ V6. Super balanced, very smooth and easy to work with. But I tend to have that every second bag and try something different in between. I'm trying some Rave Guatemalan SO at the moment, which is extremely tasty.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

At the moment Rave Burundi Buziraguhindwa is doing it for me but it's a bit lighter than I normally get.

Union Revelation is my come-back-to Italian style dark roast but I wouldn't perish if all I could ever have again was Poblado Coffi's excellent everyday drinking espresso blend.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

One that I always remember was from Has Bean a couple of years back and was a Yirgacheffe Chelelektu: lemon meringue pie loveliness and something rather different.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

My go to beans are square mile redbrick and unions bright note. A memorable Favourite to date is SM Gelana Abaya. I like to mix it up and to be honest favourites are hard to recall as there is so much great coffee out there.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

At the moment I think the Butterworth And Sons Gelana Abaya has been my favourite coffee.

Only had this as brewed but seen a couple of others are least have had it coffee espresso.

Such great smells from the beans and a smooth blueberry taste in the cup. Very nice.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Tewdric said:


> At the moment Rave *Burundi Buziraguhindwa* is doing it for me but it's a bit lighter than I normally get.
> 
> Union Revelation is my come-back-to Italian style dark roast but I wouldn't perish if all I could ever have again was Poblado Coffi's excellent everyday drinking espresso blend.


I picked up a bag of this the other day and found it very pleasant.....

But how the hell is it pronounced...

Buzz-i-rag-u-hind-wah...

Buzirah-goo-hindwa...

We just settled on:

Me: "A bag of that one" (pointing at menu)

Rave: "We just call that 'the Burundi' (smile)"


----------

